# EBay bargains



## CO skier (Nov 29, 2018)

I should have known better …

… except it turned out in my favor.

After reading a thread on the Wyndham forum about no bids on eBay, I thought, "What about WorldMark?"

Same thing -- multiple good auctions expiring without any bids.  Buyers' market!

Sooooo … I am now the winning bidder on a recent WorldMark auction (only 1 bidder, essentially a Buy It Now price).  Factoring in the 3 months of dues, plus $199 closing, plus $0.07/credit for the two years of available credits, the total price was $0.14/credit plus the $299 transfer fee.  I purchased WorldMark from the seller about 8 years ago, so no hesitation there.

There is another eBay auction in the next few days for more credits that amounts to the same cost-per-credit at the initial bid,if anyone is in the market.

There have been some recent eBay auctions at even better prices.

For myself, I will be combining my new purchase with a 6k account, saving almost $200 on that account per year.   nice!

Then next year rolling another 6k account into the combined account, saving another $200/year.

I love, love, love my WorldMark.


----------



## jrogersok (Jan 2, 2019)

CO skier said:


> I should have known better …
> 
> … except it turned out in my favor.
> 
> ...



Nice buy and analysis!   How are you saving the $200/year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 2, 2019)

Worldmark MF go down when you combine accounts. Basically, the MF are a fixed fee per account plus a fee per block of credits.

If you combine 2 accounts into one, you only pay the fixed portion of the fee once.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 2, 2019)

jrogersok said:


> Nice buy and analysis!   How are you saving the $200/year?


In 2018, 6,000 credit maintenance fees = $672.70 = $0.112/credit

In 2018, 14,000 credit maintenance fees = $1143.16 = $0.082/credit

$(0.112 - 0.082) times 6,000 = $182 savings of owning 14k versus 6k.


----------



## jrogersok (Jan 2, 2019)

Great, thanks!  Looks like it's time for us to up our 7K account to 14K.   We certainly will use the credits anyway since we are totally maxing out our usage lately.   

I'm keeping my eye out for a December anniversary contract with current points so I don't have to wait almost a year to get a purchase settled.   (At least that's what I've heard will happen).  Keep us posted on how long it takes for your transfer.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 2, 2019)

jrogersok said:


> Great, thanks!  Looks like it's time for us to up our 7K account to 14K.   We certainly will use the credits anyway since we are totally maxing out our usage lately.
> 
> I'm keeping my eye out for a December anniversary contract with current points so I don't have to wait almost a year to get a purchase settled.   (At least that's what I've heard will happen).  Keep us posted on how long it takes for your transfer.



If you're thinking of going to 14k, I'd probably try to find an 8k account and go to 15k. Probably not much more upfront, and a 14k and 15k have the same MF, so an extra 1000 free credits per year.


----------



## andymul (Jan 11, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> If you're thinking of going to 14k, I'd probably try to find an 8k account and go to 15k. Probably not much more upfront, and a 14k and 15k have the same MF, so an extra 1000 free credits per year.



I'm guessing the answer is on here somewhere, but I've not been successful in finding it. Is there a table of the MF/points somewhere available?


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 11, 2019)

andymul said:


> I'm guessing the answer is on here somewhere, but I've not been successful in finding it. Is there a table of the MF/points somewhere available?



Here is a schedule for 2019:


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2019)

CO skier said:


> In 2018, 6,000 credit maintenance fees = $672.70 = $0.112/credit
> 
> In 2018, 14,000 credit maintenance fees = $1143.16 = $0.082/credit
> 
> $(0.112 - 0.082) times 6,000 = $182 savings of owning 14k versus 6k.



I like to keep the accounts at 6000 points because you get 1 hk token and 1 guest certificate. At 14000 points you get 1 hk token and 1 guest certificate. The other benefit of multiple accounts is bonus time reservations. I have thought about combining my three accounts but I would end up with 1 hk token instead of 3. I think the hk token price increased this year to $93 1 bed, $106 2 bed and $118 for 3 bed. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 12, 2019)

At 14,000 Points you get 2 GC. For GC it is 1 GC for each 10,000 or any part thereof. So 1 GC from 1 - 10,000 and then a 2nd at 10,001.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 6, 2019)

jrogersok said:


> Keep us posted on how long it takes for your transfer.


Paid for the account Dec. 1, transfer completed this last week, so right at 4 months.

It is still a buyer's market.  I have my eye on another account.


----------

